# Subby or Dom?



## Kurama17 (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if there's a thread like this, but oh well, I just gotta know. So, are you submissive or dominant? Me, I can be dominant, but being subby is funner in some ways to me.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 11, 2009)

Submissive. I can be a switch though.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 11, 2009)

Dominant. 

However, I usually leave people alone, but as soon as my mouth opens, I grab a conversation by the throat and wrestle it to the ground, giving it a concussion and mental scarring.

I also submit to other people, when I don't want to be a nuisance or and obstacle and my ideals aren't being put on the line. So on one hand I'm the king of conversing, and the other I'm just wanting to help. The best part is when I'm both.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

I fuck sideways so we can stay neutral.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 11, 2009)

Usually submissive, but that's 'cause I'm usually too lazy to take dominance.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 11, 2009)

Submissive, always.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

Sexually, it's all the same to me, whatever the situation calls for.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 11, 2009)

dominant, but sub when it's needed




wait, are we talking sexually or socially?


----------



## Qoph (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially, it depends on if I'm in a position of authority.

Sexually... don't know, haven't been there.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially, very dominate. Always have to take control of whatever's going on, and I can't take orders for crap.

Sexually... haven;' been there either.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 11, 2009)

Switch.

I get annoyed as fuck sometimes though because 99% of the fandom is sub. And 80% of them never bother really RPing and just go 'Oh yeah *moan*'. kjdhidughiduhINTERNET TYPE SEX FOR THE LOSE.

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO TRIES TO MAKE AN ART OF TYPING MY HORRIBLE FETISHES AND INTERNET SEX TO OTHER PEOPLE?

Either way, when I can be a sub, it's /awesome/ and I can understand why there are so many of them. But, I'm usually dom as I said. Not that I mind really if you can type more then half a sentence.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 11, 2009)

Socialy, I can be a switch.  I usualy just go with whatever's going on.  If I need to take charge, then I'll do it.  If not, then I just do whatever....

Sexualy, I'm the either way.  I'd like to be submissive most of the time, but I can be the other way around too.


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially, extremely submissive. And timid.

Sexually, it's, uh, complicated. Haven't really experienced enough to know which I prefer.


----------



## Moka (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially: Submissive, except when it comes to engineering projects.

Sexually: Don't know, haven't been there yet.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sub, definitely. Anyone who hasn't had an anal orgasm wouldn't understand .


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2009)

socially-both


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 11, 2009)

I dunno yet. Be willing to try both, though! ;3



DarkMettaur said:


> Switch.
> 
> I get annoyed as fuck sometimes though because 99% of the fandom is sub. And 80% of them never bother really RPing and just go 'Oh yeah *moan*'. kjdhidughiduhINTERNET TYPE SEX FOR THE LOSE.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to my world. XP
When I RP, I *do* try to make things intresting. ;3


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 11, 2009)

If you know what the rest of my avatar looks like then you can guess.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 11, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I dunno yet. Be willing to try both, though! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HELLO DAVID'S LITTLE _BROTHER_ WHO IS NOW A _LADY._

DON'T YOU LIKE WOMEN?

I GUESS NOT.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> dominant, but sub when it's needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Both =P But I just told about sexually lol 

Yeah, I can be dom when the time calls for it or I'm bored of being subby, but that's kinda rare for me =P


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 11, 2009)

Sexual: Normally dom but yeah i go sub to sometimes.

Socially: I'm fairly dom because i make sure people listen to me and don't really stay out of conversations very much.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially dominant. Unless the other person(s) are total shit talkers and don't anything. I'll just let them defecate at the mouth instead of arguing.
  Sexually , usually submissive. I liked being told what to do. I'm afraid if I took a total dominant role I would get out of hand with the issues and mental instability I have.


----------



## Laze (Jan 11, 2009)

Little from Column A, little from Column B.

All depends how I'm feeling I suppose.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd like to think I'd probably prefer to be submissive, just it seems the other person wants to be even more submissive than I am so ya... I dun really know.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 11, 2009)

socially: very submissive
sexually: ... pretty much the same. I've never tried being dominant so I don't know, but it's not really in my personality to be dominant.


----------



## Azure (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially I'm pretty dominant, I can hold the attention of more than a few people, and actually keep it for a while.  I enjoy it, and they do too, not sure what else to say.

Sexually, it depends. I'm usually very submissive, but occasionally I have a hankering for some different action.  Really, it depends, but I'm up for any old thing


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 11, 2009)

Well here's a thread I haven't seen in a while. In person, I am very stoic and silent, which people seem to take numerous ways when they do notice. Curious to think.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Jan 11, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I dunno yet. Be willing to try both, though! ;3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gasp.

A person who tries!

YOU CAN TRY AND NOT TOO HARD


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually, when I'm in the mood, I like being treated like a slave by being tied(only by the hands) up and shit. So yeah, I can be very submissive, but when I'm dom, it just feels kinda weird....Not that I don't like it, it's just not my usual. =P


----------



## Ratte (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends.


----------



## Khristian The Dragon Boy (Jan 11, 2009)

Imma subby. ^.=.^


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well hello fellow subby! ^_^ And how is a dragon furry? =/


----------



## Khristian The Dragon Boy (Jan 11, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Well hello fellow subby! ^_^ And how is a dragon furry? =/




X3 A furry dragon. X3 I know, weird character. Basically, dragon characteristics, but has fur, instead of scales. ^.=.^


----------



## Takun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there an apathetic category for socially?  If I like you, we're equal :3  If not, I probably loathe you...


Sexually....can't it just be equal? You aren't automatically a sub on the bottom or a dom on the top...


----------



## Khristian The Dragon Boy (Jan 11, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Is there an apathetic category for socially?  If I like you, we're equal :3  If not, I probably loathe you...
> 
> 
> Sexually....can't it just be equal? You aren't automatically a sub on the bottom or a dom on the top...




Ooo..good point. Dident think about that.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially probably Dom, i don't let people tell me what to do or push me around, in a relationship? Sub


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 11, 2009)

Neuteral-Dominant. I have that "you can't chain me unless I want you to" attitude, but I'm willing to listen to and stand beside others.

Though sometimes I like to be Sub just to mess with people. :twisted:


True-Dom: control freak
Half-Dom: strong but open
Neutral-Dom: mildly strong
True-Neutral: open; sees many points of views
Neutral-Sub: mildly timid
Half-Sub: timid but tries not to be.
True-Sub: complete slave


----------



## Swordsman_02 (Jan 11, 2009)

Submissive...
Very.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 11, 2009)

Very sub. <3

Now bend me ovar. =3


----------



## kitsubaka (Jan 11, 2009)

Sexually I'm dominant socially I'm submissive lawl most of the time anyway


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially: neutral, but it depends on the situation.
Sexually: either. It all depends on my mood.

Variety is the spice of life, so I change it up.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

I am all dominant, all of the time.

Line up to suck my nuts.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

*Forms a line*

I dunno... I feel like a sub but I'm not entirely sure. Of course I'm never really gonna know until I actually do it. ._.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 11, 2009)

~Gets into said line.~

Delicious.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially I can be either or. Most of the time I can be dominate in conversation, but for people I don't know I am usually submissive.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Socially I can be either or. Most of the time I can be dominate in conversation, but for people I don't know I am usually submissive.


I'm like that too. :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 11, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'm like that too. :3


 
I tend to rant on though if given the opportunity. I'm still trying to work on that :/


----------



## MaxRaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially: Submissive as HELL... *cries* Really though, tell me to do something and I'll probably do it, as long as it's in my power... That I completely lack determination and drive and stuff probably doesn't help xD But, if you make me mad you'll find that I switch personality quite a lot. When I'm angry I don't take no shit from no one =D (Was there enough negations in my last sentence... *ponders*)

Sexually: I have no experience but I'm quite sure I'd be submissive there as well.


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 11, 2009)

I once had the _most_ domineering personality you've ever seen. Even for a 6 year old.


Then came Grade One. 


Kids are so cruel. >:


----------



## Pwncakesfury (Jan 11, 2009)

I will actually join the rest of the club and re-post.

Socially: Dominant. I will violently derail the conversation if I don't like it.

Sexually: Extremely subby. According to Lyrihl's list

True-Dom: control freak
Half-Dom: strong but open
Neutral-Dom: mildly strong
True-Neutral: open; sees many points of views
Neutral-Sub: mildly timid
Half-Sub: timid but tries not to be.
True-Sub: complete slave

I am a true-sub.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 11, 2009)

Both, but I prefer submissive.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 11, 2009)

socially dominant
sexually with women dominant
sexually with men submissive


----------



## pheonix (Jan 11, 2009)

92% sub, 8% dom. Everyone has there moments.


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quite zee Sub (oh gawd meatball marinara *drool), but for the right person in the right situation... >.> Meh i'd still have a hard time completly dommin' the guy.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 11, 2009)

Typically dominate, always a top.  Socially and in ah....extraciriculare activities.

Willing to switch for the right person, occasionally.


----------



## Jack (Jan 11, 2009)

submissive with starting and dominant once I'm familiar.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm polar opposite. 

Socially: Dominant, usually. About 10% of the time I'm sub. 

Sexually: Sub 100000%


----------



## BullyKaZe (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially... I'm totally dominant and tend to keep it that way.
Interpersonally... I would LIKE to see someone be as dominant with their ideas as I can be.
Sexually... I like to take my dominance, clash it with someone else's dominance... And see who submits first. (^_^)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh fine, serious answer:

Socially, dominant. Love being the center of attention, running the conversations, being loud, etc.

Sexually, I don't know. Neither really appeals to me over the other, so I guess it'd depend on my partner and what they want.


----------



## Kingman (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh I'm a sub in sexual situations. Nothing better then a cute girl tieing you up and having her way with ya. ^-^;;


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no idea bout the sexual thingy, but I'm quite dominance in social.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 12, 2009)

well...i can be both
it depends alot


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Me, Im just a horney wolf all the time.  So if the sex is good, who cares if im sub or dom.

In real life however, I am every bit an alpha.  In my business and society dealings.  I once worked for AOL as a supervisor, in our training classes we were to work as teams.  I gave the team about 5 minutes to totally F up a situation then I took over and got it done.  

Yea I'm an ass.  I just cant stand incompentence or however you spell it.


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2009)

Aq Bars said:


> I once had the _most_ domineering personality you've ever seen. Even for a 6 year old.
> 
> 
> Then came Grade One.
> ...



Awwwwwww, this is new news to me :O

Not that kids are cruel, the other part...


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 12, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Awwwwwww, this is new news to me :O
> 
> Not that kids are cruel, the other part...


Really?

I have such stories to tell you, traveller.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 12, 2009)

Let's say it this way.. I own three people on this thread.. >3


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm submisive for just about everything.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am all dominant, all of the time.


 When you mean "all the time" do you mean like never?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> When you mean "all the time" do you mean like never?



Do you devise the dumbest things to say in any given situation on purpose, or are you really just that stupid?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

No, However I don't believe you can be that dominant. You have to be a control freak or something.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, However I don't believe you can be that dominant. You have to be a control freak or something.



Yeah


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 12, 2009)

Socially, you wont see me.
Sexually, I'll flip a coin.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Socially, you wont see me.
> Sexually, I'll flip a coin.



How about we flip you and see which side you end up on? =3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah


 "Yeah" what?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> "Yeah" what?



Yeah


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

What a spammer.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 12, 2009)

Socially, I'm "dominant" in so far as I will complain when I don't want to do something. Or I just won't do it. It doesn't actually happen that often, though.

Sexually, I'm dominant. There's a reason people call me "domcat" on IRC. 



DarkMettaur said:


> I get annoyed as fuck sometimes though because 99% of the fandom is sub. And 80% of them never bother really RPing and just go 'Oh yeah *moan*'. kjdhidughiduhINTERNET TYPE SEX FOR THE LOSE.


This.



DarkMettaur said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO TRIES TO MAKE AN ART OF TYPING MY HORRIBLE FETISHES AND INTERNET SEX TO OTHER PEOPLE?


No.


----------



## Tasuric (Jan 12, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Socially, I'm "dominant" in so far as I will complain when I don't want to do something. Or I just won't do it. It doesn't actually happen that often, though.
> 
> Sexually, I'm dominant. There's a reason people call me "domcat" on IRC.
> 
> ...



QFT!

I'm pretty much undecided. I don't mind being either one of em, it just depends on who i'm with at the time. If another dominant person wishes to bend me over and i'm in the mood to rp i'll oblige happily. If i have my own primal urges and a submissive person walks by i'll gladly pounce em. 

That's RP, sexually i think i'd be more of a sub. Also cause :effort: is not my thing.


----------



## Arc (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I am all dominant, all of the time.
> 
> Line up to suck my nuts.



I am the bitch of this man. :V

Also: All of the time, you say? :>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Arc said:


> I am the bitch of this man. :V
> 
> Also: All of the time, you say? :>



Even if I were to find myself on the receiving end I would still be in complete control of the situation.

That is to say, I'm going to ride you like a rodeo star.

Yippee kai aye


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh, how cute. >.>


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

Awww, cute widdle David and his mate. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Awww, cute widdle David and his mate. :3


Takumi and his mate are much cuter. :/


----------



## Zentio (Jan 12, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Usually submissive, but that's 'cause I'm usually too lazy to take dominance.



This is true for me as well.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Awww, cute widdle David and his boyfriend. :3



fix'd.  Fucking furries.



Perverted Impact said:


> Takumi and his mate are much cuter. :/



I'm prone to agree.  Arc and I are way too German.


----------



## Takun (Jan 12, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Takumi and his mate are much cuter. :/



d'awwwwww



David M. Awesome said:


> fix'd.  Fucking furries.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm prone to agree.  Arc and I are way too German.



Awwwww, and yes Easog is my boyfriend dammit >:C


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> fix'd.  Fucking furries.


Fursecution! ;_;



Perverted Impact said:


> Takumi and his mate are much cuter. :/


They're both very cute. :3


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 12, 2009)

Zoids was hardcore. Loved both versions... except the war one was a bit better, imo.

Hmm. Submissive or dominant?
I can be both, honestly. Most of the time I'm submissive. :]


----------



## Miles_Rose (Jan 12, 2009)

Mainly dominant but can be submissive :3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2009)

...Wow. Nylak had a field day with this thread. ._.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm mainly dominant all the time.


----------



## Superbeast (Jan 12, 2009)

socially, I'm submissive, i guess. People just don't listen to me when I try to be dominant.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jan 12, 2009)

Socially, I tend to be on the submissive side. At times I can be more dominate, but that's when I'm getting a job done and I'm determined to do it right. Usually, I try to please everyone. 

Which leads to me being a sub in a relationship. (I won't say sexually, it's misleading. Dom/sub is more about sex and when I was dating my mate, we had a vanilla D/s relationship. Though now that we're married, plenty of sex. XP Just had to add that part. _Anyways!_) Again, I want to please and make others happy. This is especially true for my mate. ^_^


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a switch. it depends who I'm with, how I feel and weather or not I'm being watched. Mentally, by default, I am the one in charge, regardless of actual position.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 13, 2009)

I dunno lol


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 13, 2009)

Socially, both, depends really. A lot of the time I'm submissive, though. But I will become dominant if need be.

Sexually, well, I've never went that far. >>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> ...Wow. Nylak had a field day with this thread. ._.


 I failed to see that you and Takumi were being "rude"


----------



## KaneKisaragi (Jan 13, 2009)

*chimes in*
Socially? I am whatever is needed.

Sexually? Dom most of the time, but sub every once in a while.
Note: I think Dom/Sub can be quite distinguished from Top/Bottom, and I suppose Top/Bottom would be another thread (with a TMI warning ^^)


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I failed to see that you and Takumi were being "rude"



We might have been in the derailing or reply to deleted comments part.   *shrug*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> We might have been in the derailing or reply to deleted comments part. *shrug*


 
"This message has been deleted by Nylak. Reason: _rude + derailing + reply to deleted comments"_

I don't think so....


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I failed to see that you and Takumi were being "rude"


IIRC, I quoted a comment that was marked as rude.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2009)

SirRob said:


> IIRC, I quoted a comment that was marked as rude.


 To who?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> To who?


You, I believe. Not that I'm saying your comment was rude or anything.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Submissive most of the time and Dominant when the time calls for it.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, same for me as of late =P


----------



## X (Jan 14, 2009)

slightly more submissive than dominate most of the time.


----------



## Uro (Jan 14, 2009)

Socially a bit dominant, I like to take charge of stuff like that.
In the bedroom I'm really submissive, which comes as a shock to most everyone for one reason or another.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with being subby, that's people's own choices.


----------



## Uro (Jan 14, 2009)

Kurama17 said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with being subby, that's people's own choices.



It's just hard to find more dominant people though. Fortunately I haven't ran into that problem yet loool. ^________^

Plus the majority of people think that subby people are pussy bitches, which isn't always true. But hey, stereotypes are here to stay.


----------



## Talvi (Jan 14, 2009)

Shut up and get cooking.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Jan 14, 2009)

Talvi said:


> Shut up and get cooking.



Cooking? What?
< I'm confused

Oh, might have said something here before, but I think i'll change my dominance to admit that I'm subby -.-
At least socially


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 14, 2009)

Socially I am a submissive person in that I will never challenge another person, but I have no problems breaking away from a group and ding my own thing.  It's why I associate with canines like coyotes rather than wolves.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2009)

Jenzo770 said:


> Cooking? What?
> < I'm confused
> 
> Oh, might have said something here before, but I think i'll change my dominance to admit that I'm subby -.-
> At least socially


 Talvi's bitch is Uro, Obv.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Uro said:


> It's just hard to find more dominant people though. Fortunately I haven't ran into that problem yet loool. ^________^
> 
> Plus the majority of people think that subby people are pussy bitches, which isn't always true. But hey, stereotypes are here to stay.


 
True, that's why I can be versatile when needed.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 14, 2009)

I am a sub in bed with my lover(s). I enjoy having a dominate man have his way with me.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't we all? Well, all of us who are Bi/gay and subby =P


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 14, 2009)

socially: if i know they are going to do some thing stupid then i am dominant but usually i am submissive.
sexually: i havent come to that point yet.


----------



## foxinblack (Jan 14, 2009)

Being a switch is fun. I play mainly dominant, but enjoy having my submissive moments.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 15, 2009)

Talvi said:


> Shut up and get cooking.


 wash my dishes too


----------



## TwoBirds (Jul 17, 2009)

Most definitely Dominant. All my life, and always will be.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 17, 2009)

TwoBirds said:


> Most definitely Dominant. All my life, and always will be.



You can be my dom anytime


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoa, this thread is older than my account.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 17, 2009)

Ainoko said:


> You can be my dom anytime


 That was his first post...
Great starting impression, here.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 17, 2009)

TwoBirds said:


> Most definitely Dominant. All my life, and always will be.



WOW...  

Looking at the date of the last non-necro'd post this would have appeared somewhere around page 40 in the forum...

Did you do a forum search for "dominant" to find this thread or something?  Judging from your custom title you probably did.

Welcome to the forum.  Thread necro is fail.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 17, 2009)

Necro thread. It stinks.


----------

